# Want a BBQ



## subseastu (Sep 23, 2013)

Hi all

Been looking around the last few months for a bbq but the ones I've seen are generally of fairly poor quality. Does anyone know where to pick one up in the Olongapo area?

Ta


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

I've not been over to Subic/Olongapo in quite some time. However, I'd suggest you try the larger shopping mall there. Either that or come over the hill and look in SM Clark or Marquee Mall. Very good quality BBQ's are available in both places but be prepared to lay out some serious buck for them..


----------



## subseastu (Sep 23, 2013)

Thanks, think you're right about pricing. I've seen Weber bbq's in americian hardware next to the Royal mall but I'm ******ed if I'm spending $200 on a one!!


----------



## DonAndAbby (Jan 7, 2013)

subseastu said:


> Thanks, think you're right about pricing. I've seen Weber bbq's in americian hardware next to the Royal mall but I'm ******ed if I'm spending $200 on a one!!


American Hardware is the biggest rip off I have ever seen. I don't know how they stay in business. They don't have any customers. Every time I go in there I want to chew out the owner / manager for being just plain stupid! 

I bought a mini-Weber knock off at Ace Olongapo (SM) for p600 (50% off) and it does not work very good. I grilled some burgers tonight and it took forever.

Weber is going to cost a lot. They have the smaller Weber at Puregold Duty free for $120, I think. I think they usually have the big one too.

I regret not buying a gas grill at Puregold Duty Free. They had a Members Mark (Sam's Club) gas grill for $299 usd. It was raining hard that day, so I waited, and it was gone. If they get them again I will get one. It was this one in black. I like the fact that the side tables fold up and it does not take much room to store it. Good reviews on Amazon.

Amazon.com: Member's Mark Red Patio Grill: Patio, Lawn & Garden

Your best bet is in San Fernando. I was at S & R yesterday and they have a really cool Weber Bronze for p11,999. Yikes. However, they also have a 21.5 inch stainless steel Weber clone for p3999. I didn't look closely but it might be worth a look. At first glance it seemed nice.

Char Broil seems to be the most widely available. Their quality is not the best but better than the real cheap ones. Ace Builder's Supply at SM Pampanga (San Fernando) has a large selection and maybe some other brands too. The big Wilcon Depot (east of SM) in San Fernando has a huge selection of Char Broil and maybe a few other brands. The big Handyman at Robinsons mall has several but I don't recall the brands. Home Depot in San Fernando probably has some but I can't recall.

To get a good price you will probably have to be patient and find one on sale.


----------



## subseastu (Sep 23, 2013)

Looks like Weber is expensive all over then. That American hardware is always empty when we there and you're right about the prices.

It just surprises me when you see so many bbq stands etc out here and most people like bbq's that there is such a poor selection. I'll try to get to San fernando when I'm home again.

Thanks for the tips


----------



## JimnNila143 (Jul 23, 2013)

One of the things that the Philippines is trying to do is to outlaw the use of firewood and charcoal in cooking on a BBQ grill. Because of the carcinogenic elements that are created using charcoal and firewood, the risk of cancer has increased, this is why it is discouraged. There may be a few places where one can by electric BBQ grills that can be used indoors or an LPG powered grill that is used outside. Your choice. Last week I saw an electric grill in a place located in Manila, the grill was around 5,000 pesos and they do make deliveries within Metro Manila and outside of Manila they do ship. Good luck in finding a good quality BBQ grill.


----------



## subseastu (Sep 23, 2013)

Hmm I'm must admit I was thinking about maybe getting a gas bbq before we came to the Phils. This might be the way to go. It'll be a bit more expensive to start with but it'll be quicker to cook on


----------



## 197649 (Jan 1, 2013)

I bought a dual grill gas and charcoal as well as a smoker at Wilcon here in Manila. Has a cooker also. Cost a little but after all you get what you pay for


----------



## DonAndAbby (Jan 7, 2013)

c_acton98 said:


> I bought a dual grill gas and charcoal as well as a smoker at Wilcon here in Manila. Has a cooker also. Cost a little but after all you get what you pay for


After dealing with my crummy little weber clone the last few nights, with poor charcoal too, I really miss my gas grill. I will get another at first opportunity.

What brand is yours and do you like it a lot? The Pampanga Wilcon had a huge selection of Char Broil, all different types, and at a glance, some of the prices seemed ok.


----------



## 197649 (Jan 1, 2013)

DonAndAbby said:


> After dealing with my crummy little weber clone the last few nights, with poor charcoal too, I really miss my gas grill. I will get another at first opportunity.
> 
> What brand is yours and do you like it a lot? The Pampanga Wilcon had a huge selection of Char Broil, all different types, and at a glance, some of the prices seemed ok.


Charbroil made in US love it. Finally got my mother in law off that little homemade grill she used. Only issue is it came with a US regulator so had to change that. It amazes me these store don't prepare equipment for use here.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*BBQ have it made*



subseastu said:


> Hi all
> 
> Been looking around the last few months for a bbq but the ones I've seen are generally of fairly poor quality. Does anyone know where to pick one up in the Olongapo area?
> 
> Ta


I had mine made by a welder it's dirt cheap, you buy the materials and the Labor cost is from 500 peso's to 1000 max a day (built at your house) or you can give your price for the job. 

This is the Philippines so labor is dirt cheap anything can be made much better than branded names in the stores and they last a very long time for a fraction of the cost.


----------



## DonAndAbby (Jan 7, 2013)

mcalleyboy said:


> I had mine made by a welder it's dirt cheap, you buy the materials and the Labor cost is from 500 peso's to 1000 max a day (built at your house) or you can give your price for the job.
> 
> This is the Philippines so labor is dirt cheap anything can be made much better than branded names in the stores and they last a very long time for a fraction of the cost.


How did you design it? Copy one you had seen? Get plans on the internet?

Sounds like a good plan when I get into a long term residence. Maybe even build a decorative stone base with storage???


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Skilled welders and masons*



DonAndAbby said:


> How did you design it? Copy one you had seen? Get plans on the internet?
> 
> Sounds like a good plan when I get into a long term residence. Maybe even build a decorative stone base with storage???


I did some internet surfing and also checked out a few spots that had cool designs and took pictures, many of these workers have built BBQ grills so they know what to do but they usually build them for small business.

My next idea will be some sort of stone oven with a smoker the large stones are dirt cheap to order and you can also buy the inner thick cut marble or stones from business that sell on the hwy's, I still need to find out what kind of stone to use.

All of our cabinets and entertainment centers were hand made inside the house even the bar area the cost is a little more than the junk you find in the stores but it lasts and looks good.


----------



## subseastu (Sep 23, 2013)

Interesting stuff. Out of interest what wood have you had your cabinets etc made from. I may try to get a bbq made by a welding shop in Olongapo.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

*The Best BBQ For Under $25us*

Ya know, the very best BBQ's I owned and used in my life were made from empty 55 gallon steel drums like the one pictured below. There are a million variations on these things but all of them will cook better than those expensive jobs in the stores. They can even be fitted with the gas set-up if that is what ya want.
Absolutely dirt cheap but the best you can imagine. There must be thousands of places here in the islands where one can get these 55 gallon drums. Really worth looking around for..

Now, if any of y'all try this----I expect to be invited to the coming out party for it's first use!!!!!! Hahaha...


----------



## subseastu (Sep 23, 2013)

Jet Lag said:


> Yea know, the very best BBQ's I owned and used in my life were made from empty 55 gallon steel drums like the one pictured below. There are a million variations on these things but all of them will cook better than those expensive jobs in the stores. They can even be fitted with the gas set-up if that is what ya want.
> Absolutely dirt cheap but the best you can imagine. There must be thousands of places here in the islands where one can get these 55 gallon drums. Really worth looking around for..
> 
> Now, if any of y'all try this----I expect to be invited to the coming out party for it's first use!!!!!! Hahaha...


Can't see the picture at work but I was thinking about a 55 gallon drum a while back. Its all we used to use onboard the ships. I may go that way actually, there must be an engineering shop in Olongapo that can knock one out


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Cabinets*



subseastu said:


> Interesting stuff. Out of interest what wood have you had your cabinets etc made from. I may try to get a bbq made by a welding shop in Olongapo.


Making cabinets or an entertainment center can be made with the very thick ply wood but you also can buy quality lumber.

We had a family friend do the work our our BBQ grill and 15' x 15' foot entertainment center, designed my way and another elderly man real talented carpenter build all of our bedroom cabinets, there again I had my own design plan his pay was 200 peso's a day the BBQ grill I think cost us a 1000 peso's in labor.

I think the shops might cost more but this is the Philippines and there's no shortage of skilled labor's waiting for job like this, many have weld machines and their own tools, family members know who's the skilled labor's are.


----------



## jon1 (Mar 18, 2012)

I was at ACE in Marquee Mall today. They had a wide selection of BBQ Grills (gas and or charcoal) at least a dozen or more. I found a 30" Charbroil grill (charcoal only) Char-Broil 30" Charcoal Grill - Walmart.com there that was exactly what I just had shipped from the US. It cost me $150 plus $100 shipping via Sea (via cargo forwarder). In ACE it was 20,000p! Aside from getting exactly what I wanted I even saved a heap of money. 

I also got a nice Type 1 gas adapter for my home brew high output gas burner that I just got from the US a while back. The adapter wasn't cheap (1500p) but was exactly what I had been looking for.

I have also been buying Kingston Matchlight Charcoal at S&R (650 per 17lb bag). It is a great thing having a decent grill.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

jon1 said:


> I was at ACE in Marquee Mall today. They had a wide selection of BBQ Grills (gas and or charcoal) at least a dozen or more. I found a 30" Charbroil grill (charcoal only) Char-Broil 30" Charcoal Grill - Walmart.com there that was exactly what I just had shipped from the US. It cost me $150 plus $100 shipping via Sea (via cargo forwarder). In ACE it was 20,000p! Aside from getting exactly what I wanted I even saved a heap of money.
> 
> I also got a nice Type 1 gas adapter for my home brew high output gas burner that I just got from the US a while back. The adapter wasn't cheap (1500p) but was exactly what I had been looking for.
> 
> I have also been buying Kingston Matchlight Charcoal at S&R (650 per 17lb bag). It is a great thing having a decent grill.


I agree with having a good grill. I've noticed though that the grills, the larger ones at least are quite pricey. My wife would shoot me if I brought one like that home-Hahaha...


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Charcoal BBQ grills*



Jet Lag said:


> I agree with having a good grill. I've noticed though that the grills, the larger ones at least are quite pricey. My wife would shoot me if I brought one like that home-Hahaha...


I had a family friend make/weld our large charcoal BBQ grill mostly out of metals that were in our storage from old steel bed frames and washing machine outside metal casing was used for the charcoal area and the bottom filled in with sand, he constructed the grill top from new bars and then after he was finished I cut out small chicken wire (squared) and formed that over the top, works great and looks great, it's shaped like some of the BBQ stick stands only much larger.

Smaller BBQ cooking needs would be the same chicken wire screen cut out to fit our outside charcoal pot cooker unit, I do have one of those electric BBQ grill's but it's a pain to clean, we don't use that much anymore.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

mcalleyboy said:


> I had a family friend make/weld our large charcoal BBQ grill mostly out of metals that were in our storage from old steel bed frames and washing machine outside metal casing was used for the charcoal area and the bottom filled in with sand, he constructed the grill top from new bars and then after he was finished I cut out small chicken wire (squared) and formed that over the top, works great and looks great, it's shaped like some of the BBQ stick stands only much larger.
> 
> Smaller BBQ cooking needs would be the same chicken wire screen cut out to fit our outside charcoal pot cooker unit, I do have one of those electric BBQ grill's but it's a pain to clean, we don't use that much anymore.


That sounds like a cool idea you had for a BBQ. I'm gonna hafta do something as those little "toy" sized BBQ's are for the birds and just not large enough to be of much use.


----------



## Taswegian (Dec 2, 2011)

Has anyone found or know of *solid plate* BBQ's in the Angeles area, all i ca find is the open grill design, I like cooking egg's right beside my steaks.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Taswegian said:


> Has anyone found or know of *solid plate* BBQ's in the Angeles area, all i ca find is the open grill design, I like cooking egg's right beside my steaks.


Not a BBQ, But I did see a Westinghouse gas stove with oven last week and the top right side of the stove is a good sized grill for hotcakes, bacon, eggs, or hash brown potatoes.
If I remember right the cost was P22,000... This was close to Angeles in Magalang.


----------



## Barrymay (Nov 19, 2013)

I had a grill made by one of the stainless shops in Kalaklan. It's one like they use on the street corner here, only a bigger, I have 400 square inches of grill area. I had them use 5/16ths rod spaced close together for the grating. It's heavy but just what I wanted. 7000php. Then I asked about a big hood to cover it, an extra 500php. So for about 160usd I have a stainless grill that won't quit. If they do away with charcoal here, I'll install gas burners.

Can't post a pic yet.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Iron skillets*



Taswegian said:


> Has anyone found or know of *solid plate* BBQ's in the Angeles area, all i ca find is the open grill design, I like cooking egg's right beside my steaks.


I bought a very large round Iron skillet (two-sided) for 999 peso's, purchased at South Super market Los Banos, these guys are a chain food store but unsure of all their locations, anyway this large iron skillet has a flat side and another side for grilling bacon, it's awesome, the flat side up works on an induction stove. 

I also found another chain store and possibly many other spots that sell those sizzling hot plates with the wood holder, these run about 100 peso's, but I'm sure if you have could use a non stick steel pan for this, I have one of these for my electric induction cooker, these are also sold in various grocery stores but harder to find.


----------



## Taswegian (Dec 2, 2011)

mcalleyboy said:


> I bought a very large round Iron skillet (two-sided) for 999 peso's, purchased at South Super market Los Banos, these guys are a chain food store but unsure of all their locations, anyway this large iron skillet has a flat side and another side for grilling bacon, it's awesome, the flat side up works on an induction stove.
> 
> I also found another chain store and possibly many other spots that sell those sizzling hot plates with the wood holder, these run about 100 peso's, but I'm sure if you have could use a non stick steel pan for this, I have one of these for my electric induction cooker, these are also sold in various grocery stores but harder to find.



Thanks but i already have non stick pans and flat plate grill at HOME..i was asking about a solid plate BBQ..one i could take to the beach / park or province and are able to fry up bacon/eggs/ onion as well as meats...and ofcourse runs o gas.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Solid plate grill, gas*



Taswegian said:


> Thanks but i already have non stick pans and flat plate grill at HOME..i was asking about a solid plate BBQ..one i could take to the beach / park or province and are able to fry up bacon/eggs/ onion as well as meats...and ofcourse runs o gas.


Not sure If I have seen these in the stores but I live a little remote but the hamburger/hot dog stands are set up this way they have flat cooker above and below a mounted gas tank, these vendors should know where to find these units.


----------



## Taswegian (Dec 2, 2011)

mcalleyboy said:


> Not sure If I have seen these in the stores but I live a little remote but the hamburger/hot dog stands are set up this way they have flat cooker above and below a mounted gas tank, these vendors should know where to find these units.


Thanks .. thats a geat idea


----------



## Barrymay (Nov 19, 2013)

Barrymay said:


> I had a grill made by one of the stainless shops in Kalaklan. It's one like they use on the street corner here, only a bigger, I have 400 square inches of grill area. I had them use 5/16ths rod spaced close together for the grating. It's heavy but just what I wanted. 7000php. Then I asked about a big hood to cover it, an extra 500php. So for about 160usd I have a stainless grill that won't quit. If they do away with charcoal here, I'll install gas burners.
> 
> Can't post a pic yet.


Here's a pic:


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

Why not have one made?

Given the cheap labour prices in the PI it might be an option

How to Build Your Own BBQ Barrel

Mr Google has lots more sites that show home made BBQ grills

Mb


----------



## geandc (Jul 27, 2014)

I've had a friend buy a large BBQ grill at S&R (local version of Costco). There's one in San Fernando. I can't recall the price but it was a Weber, and he did shop around before making the purchase. I do know they have excellent prices for imported wines and beer.


----------



## galactic (Dec 2, 2014)

There is the American Hardware shop besides Royal mall and Puregold in front of Petron both in SBMA area.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*High quality grills made for less*



Manitoba said:


> Why not have one made?
> 
> Given the cheap labour prices in the PI it might be an option
> 
> ...


You'll pay less for a homemade steel grill then some cheaply imported product from the US or China that won't hold up in this environment. I use a banana leaf when cooking larger cuts of meat because the flat grills won't cook as well when completely covered they're designed to be open and the coals close to the meat.

Marinating the meat is another plus a 24 - 48 hrs in advance, I use Pineapple juice, onions, little bit garlic, salt and cracked pepper corns.


----------



## galactic (Dec 2, 2014)

Locally welded steel grills are the most cost effective way to go.
Does not look like anything from US brands but they do the job.


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

mcalleyboy said:


> ....
> 
> Marinating the meat is another plus a 24 - 48 hrs in advance, I use Pineapple juice, onions, little bit garlic, salt and cracked pepper corns.


Sounds yummy. I'll bring the beer, what time did you say supper was?


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Marinating the meat is key*



Manitoba said:


> Sounds yummy. I'll bring the beer, what time did you say supper was?


Manitoba sure wished we lived closer because beer sounds good, I can't afford that luxury here, colt 45 will be a close as I get.

I lived on Guam for 10 years and the recipe I got was nothing but lies when it came to the Asian marinade, here's some of them lime, orange juice, none of these worked, till I noticed someone here in the Philippines using Pineapple juice.

Quick marinade mix pineapple juice, large can or two smaller cans, plenty of salt, cracked pepper corns, extra diced onions, little bit of garlic and ginger, let it marinade from a minimum of 24 - 48 hours.

Homemade bacon - The pork bellies without the skin, same marinade as above but leave out the ginger and marinate it 3 days.


----------

